
China's Giving Batteries a Second Life - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-03-11/china-s-giving-batteries-a-second-life
======
ggm
This needs to be factored into models of China's future generation demand from
coal and nuclear. The evidence from the large Tesla battery in South Australia
is that it can supply frequency correction (FCAS) service and may be able to
bid into a five minute price model (Australian energy market is currently a
30min model it can't commit inside)

A large deployment of lipo batteries would alter the dynamics of generation
significantly. It would alter the profitable window for generation.

